
Digital Ad Ecosystem and the Impact of Data Privacy and Competition Policy - agentofuser
https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/meetings/understanding-the-digital-advertising-ecosystem-and-the-impact-of-data-privacy-and-competition-policy
======
agentofuser
Hearing starts at the 14' mark.

